# daten in eclipse einbinden



## Guest (4. Mai 2004)

hallo!

hab mir heut ne neue version von der eclipse geladen, aber ich bekomme meine daten nicht links in den navigator rein, wie gehts das genau?? 

lg basti


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Mai 2004)

Ich vermute mal, Du möchtest ein bestehendes Projekt (oder eben mehrere) Deinem Workspace hinzufügen.

Wie das funktioniert, wird hier beschrieben.


----------



## bygones (5. Mai 2004)

soweit ich gesehen habe geht es beim Link darum das bestehende Projekt über import reinzukopieren

Du kannst auch beim erstellen des Projekts auf das bestehende Projekt verweisen in dem du nicht den Default projekt pfad angibst sonder den ordner in dem die Daten liegen - eclipse kümmert sich dann selber um den import


----------

